# 240sx electrical problem!! HELP!!!!



## lsvt3c (Jul 19, 2004)

Ok So I am buying a 92 240sx SE and was told that the car has been blowing the ECU fuse. I looked under the hood and found that is the "FL25A Eng Cont" that is blowing. It is a little brown fuse. Does anyone know why this is happening? Could it have damaged the ECU? Where is the ECU located in a 240? The car is about 20 miles away from my house right now so its not like I can run in and out to work on it. Any help is very appreciated! Thanks guys.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

I cant tell you why the ECU is blowing fuses or if its damaged... But I can tell you the ECU is in the same place as a Honda... passenger side by the feet...


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

check for shorts normally ecus burn up and don't blow numeruos fuses so you may have a hot wire rubed bare in the wiring harness.


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

check your alternator wires and starter wires, if the contact anything else they blow that fuse, well atleast on an SR anyways, but go to www.zeroyon.com and dl the service manual for the KA that should be able to help you.


----------

